# Why are Trash Compactors so expensive??



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I remember when trash compactors were in every house. I've been looking for one lately and it seems like you have to spend at least $1000 for a 1.3 cu, ft compactor, Maybe it's just that I havent had one in 20 years. But wow, does that seem expensive for what it is?

Any alternatives or recommendations?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Austinite said:


> Any alternatives or recommendations?


Maybe don't get one? I dunno. Your question made me wonder, since I recall having a trash compactor in a place or two I've lived in many years ago. However, they don't seem to be nearly as popular nowadays. I looked up why they fell in popularity, and some concerns were that they leave garbage sitting for longer periods of time as waste is built up, and they create heavier garbage because it gets so condensed. My guess is the decrease in demand, plus new technology to deal with old problems (odors), has led to a higher price point. But I agree, $1000 does seem expensive for a machine that essentially just presses down on matter.


----------

